# une distro qui me semble bien sympathique



## Galekal (1 Novembre 2013)

Il s'agit de KWeezy qui, comme son nom l'indique, est construite a partir de la dernière branche stable de Debian. Voici quelques éléments de description dans lesquels on peut sentir la qualité :
kwheezy.com: tour

Puis, la page des téléchargements :
kwheezy.com: downloads

Je teste et fais un petit retour


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (4 Novembre 2013)

Dites, quand vous essayez des distribs, vous le faites sur VBox ou bootcamp?


----------



## bompi (5 Novembre 2013)

Jamais utilisé Bootcamp ; soit la virtualisation (VMWare en l'espèce) soit rEFIt (ou rEFInd).


----------

